# hosteurope/ php.mySQL webspace



## hammer12 (23. Juli 2001)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit hosteurope (vormals one2one)???

oder kennt jemand einen hoster der 
guenstigen webspace mit folgenden features anbieten:

php
MySQL
mehr als 3GB traffic/monat


sollte so 10-20DM kosten...


----------



## Dunsti (23. Juli 2001)

ich hab meine Seiten bei Hosteurope !!!

bin bisher eigentlich super zufrieden.

haben zwar ab und zu kürzere Ausfälle (1-2 Minuten oder so) aber das fällt kaum auf.

Ansonsten: sehr gute Anbindung (schnell) und sehr netter Support!!!

haben auch recht Umfangreiche FAQ-Seiten.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## hammer12 (23. Juli 2001)

ich hab bei webhostlist gelesen, dass ein paar leute probleme mit der mySQL datenbank haben.

benutzt du die mySQL datenbank und hast irgendwelche probleme damit??? Oder ist da auch alles super?


----------



## gremmlin (24. Juli 2001)

hmm...also ich kann da nur f2s empfehlen.is gratis bei glaub ich 20mb...

schaus dir halt mal an.

mfg, gremmlin


----------



## hammer12 (24. Juli 2001)

da hab ich einen account
uploaden ist aber sooooooo lahm (faengt bei 11kb/s an geht dann bis auf ca 0,3 runter). deshalb is mir das zu bloed


----------



## Dunsti (24. Juli 2001)

ich benutze die MySQL-Datenbank dort sogar recht viel: Mailingliste, Adressenliste, zur Zeit testweise ein News-Forum.

Ich hatte die ganze Zeit für die Anzeige der Mailingliste keine Begrenzung der Einträge pro Seite drin (bei Anzeige) ... da hat er für das Auslesen schon ein paar Sekunden mehr gebraucht ... is aber kein Wunder bei rund tausend Adressen  

Also: keine Probleme und ist auch einigermaßen Schnell.

Gut find ich auch, daß die im Admin-Bereich schon phpmyadmin haben ... kannst die Datenbank also super verwalten!

Auch der restliche Admin-Bereich ist gut. Webstatistiken von Webalizer, komplette Logfiles, Verwaltung von den Email-Accounts usw.

ich bin echt zufrieden bis jetzt !

übrigens: http://www.dubiosneighbourhood.de liegt bei Hosteurope. kannst ja mal Testen, wegen Geschwindigkeit und so.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. Juli 2001)

hi,

http://www.domainbox.de

gut und günstig. 

ps. php? nehme linux server


----------

